# Extras for a small custom operation



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

What extra “stuff” do you guys carry and use on your operations? A scale to weigh bales? A moisture meter? And which one? What small parts are good to have on a hand for a square baler, disc mower, and rake? Trying to see what all we need to be really set up next year and try to minimize downtime and also turn out a a great product in a timely manner


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Coniberty Acres said:


> What extra “stuff” do you guys carry and use on your operations? A scale to weigh bales? A moisture meter? And which one? What small parts are good to have on a hand for a square baler, disc mower, and rake? Trying to see what all we need to be really set up next year and try to minimize downtime and also turn out a a great product in a timely manner


I'd get a tedder before a scale as it makes a BIG difference, a scale doesn't help with hay drying.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

I keep some spare parts like rake teeth, cutter blades and bolts, chain links. I buy my twine and grease and lubricants in late winter/early spring so I have enough for the full season before it starts. Get all your maintenance and repairs completed by early May (here in Midwest) if possible so you’re ready to go on the first cutting window. Save all the old usable parts you change out for spares to get you through an emergency. 
A tedder is a big thing but if you don’t have one I’d recommend one.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on extra roller chain coupler & offset links. A chain breaking tool is good to have also. I keep extra disc cutter blades/bolts


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Whew, that is a loaded question. Depends a lot on how old is your equipment and what kind of shape is it in. Past experience would be a huge factor as well as the availability of spare parts (i.e., well stocked dealers) in your area.

MTB98 and TX Jim have already posted some good ideas. I would add on the disc mower, to keep a complete spindle assembly as well as a complete set of belts (could be an old set that you took off previously).

Just remember. Murphy's Law is real and Murphy is a diabolical b*****d. You can keep a barn full of parts and the one thing that breaks down is the one that you don't have and your dealer cannot get for two weeks. That's life in the hay field.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

RockmartGA said:


> Just remember. Murphy's Law is real and Murphy is a diabolical b*****d. You can keep a barn full of parts and the one thing that breaks down is the one that you don't have and your dealer cannot get for two weeks. That's life in the hay field.


A good friend/neighbor that has hay equipment that can loan it to you or run it themselves for you is extremely helpful. Keeping a barn filled with spare parts you may never use isn’t a good use of resources either. Have the basics on hand to get you through a tough situation. Hay season is short. If a breakdown costs you a cutting, that’s just farming.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

For my tedder: keep a few extra tines on hand.

For my baler: keep master links, offset connectors, chain braking tool, and new 2040 chain on hand. Beyond this there are a million different parts that can break or go bad on a baler and it's nearly impossible to predict what might be next. So I let the dealer sit on tens of thousands $$$ of inventory not me because no hay cutting I lose will ever cost that much.

For my haybine: extra knife head bushing, extra sickle sections, extra guards.

in my truck: a portable mechanic's wrench set, Agratronix handheld probe, and a binder of all the operator's and parts manuals for everything I own. If you have a breakdown in the field, it's not very much help for you when it's back in the barn.

If you don't have an operator's and parts manual for every piece of equipment you own, you need one. I use my parts manual just as frequently as the op manuals.

For hay moisture have a BHT-2 sensor on the baler as well.

For a scale, I look at the people's faces on the wagons then they're stacking.


----------



## HardnoseCattleCo (Jan 3, 2022)

Besides basic fluids I try keeping belts, chains, u joints, common bears, teeth, and spare tires. I think most important thing to have is a good set of tools organized so you can find them in a hurry. Unfortunately stuff only breaks when you use it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This also is heavily influenced by what access you have to certain things. If you live next door to your twine salesman you’re going to worry less about twine supply. If your baler parts all get shipped to you, you’re going to maybe want to keep more parts on hand. 

I keep almost no parts on hand other than the absolute most basic. Some chain links, discbine knives, couple of mounted spare tires, hay dog springs if I remember, extra round baler belt. Those types of things.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hayjosh said:


> a binder of all the operator's and parts manuals for everything I own. If you have a breakdown in the field, it's not very much help for you when it's back in the barn.
> 
> If you don't have an operator's and parts manual for every piece of equipment you own, you need one. I use my parts manual just as frequently as the op manuals.


Good point on the operators manuals and parts diagrams. NH, JD and Kuhn all have their manuals and parts diagrams available online for free. I save them on my phone as pdf files. That way I always have access to them. I do print some of the pages out and keep in the tractor or baler toolbox of there is something specific that needs adjustment or troubleshooting an issue.


----------

